# [SOLVED] Vista can't locate memory card reader drivers



## oshchcd84 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello all,

Just able to solve a problem involving my cell phone's connection with my PC. Now I want to download a bunch of photos from my camera's memory card and Vista tells me it can't find the drivers to it. I still have the CD that came with the product but the drivers there apply only to Windows 98. I know for a fact that XP automatically recognizes card readers and in fact, Vista did until today.

Does anyone know how I can re-install these drivers?

Thanks.


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista can't locate memory card reader drivers*

oshchcd84 - Try this, I had a similar problem. Here's what worked for me.
1-Turn off the PC with the card in the slot (don't just restart, SHUT IT DOWN).
2-Unplug the power cord
3-Hold the START button for 5 - 6 seconds and release
4-Reinsert the power cord and restart the PC with the card in the slot.
All reader slots reinstalled and all was well - for me. Be sure to let us know if this works for you. I found this solution buried in a HP website.


----------



## oshchcd84 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Vista can't locate memory card reader drivers*

Hello Mannoman,

The solution came in the form of a windows update. After installing, everything worked fine.

Weird, since XP recognizes flash drives and card readers on its own, out of the box.


----------



## Skylooker (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Vista can't locate memory card reader drivers*



mannoman said:


> Be sure to let us know if this works for you.


Worked like a charm for me. Thanks, mannoman.


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

Glad it worked for you. Remember, with Vista don't use "Safely Remove." Use, "Eject." If you use "Safely Remove" you will remove the access to the memory card reader(s).


----------



## Skylooker (Feb 20, 2008)

That's another good tip. I can't remember doing the "safely remove" before, but it's possible. I'll be more careful not to do that in the future. Thanks again for your help.


----------

